# New Bridge



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just a few pictures of the new bridge I just constructed for the layout. It is made of cedar with a plastic lawn edging for the side guards. It came out better then I thought.

(If pic are messed up, can someone reassign the correct link...thanks)

<a href="http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/Dpinn1234/media/Bridge1_zpseb61af1b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r694/Dpinn1234/Bridge1_zpseb61af1b.jpg" border="0" alt="Bridge 1 photo Bridge1_zpseb61af1b.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lets try this one


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice bridge....looks great 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great IDEA
Dennis


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks great!!!


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks great and the cedar strips are very well done to hug those curves


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pond too! Looks like one will waterfall into the other, slick!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice! You've invested in and designed around a sturdy pool liner system. Looks like you'll be enjoying that lovely scene for a long time!


----------

